Ask HN: What tech skills did you use to make organising your wedding easier? - iraldir
======
deg4uss3r
A spreadsheet (and stored on something you can access away from your main
computer e.g. Dropbox). Seriously, keep it simple you'll probably have to pass
information to people frequently and you don't want to waste extra time
formatting it for them because they don't know how to use what you sent
already.

